# Then & Now



## Seer (Apr 20, 2010)

Well after a year and using a friction finish for the first 3 months and then learning CA/BLO then straight CA I am convinced that for me straight CA is the only way to go.  I have been taking apart all my old slims and sanding off the wax and redoing them in CA and the difference is just amazing.  So in my humble opinion and I think the opinion of many others the friction wax is never going to be used again by myself.  As soon as I can get some then and now pics posted just to show the difference to those new turners who want to see the difference.  Like night and day.
Jerry


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 20, 2010)

Started out with straight CA and stuck with it until a month or two ago.  Than I tried CA/BLO.  Now that is my favorite.  Both produce great finishes.  I have never been able to get good at the dip method.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 20, 2010)

I am familiar with the difference.  I started using friction finish for my first 2 pen and pencil sets. Then on the third I went with with a spray lacquer.  I was really happy with that.  Then I got side tracked by other hobbies and didn't turn another pen for about 2 years.  Started turning again last November and found this site.  Learned the CA finish from a local member and am very happy with it.  About a month ago my mom showed me the pen and pencil set I gave to here, it was the very first set I ever made.  I offered to refinish them for her but she wouldn't let me.  So I asked her to at least not show them to anyone.  I still consider myself a rookie at pen turning but going back at looking at my first set, I feel I have made huge improvements.

Jamie


----------



## RDH79 (Apr 20, 2010)

My first 50 pens or so I SOLD was with friction polish.  Then I figured out the CA way. I havent sold any more pens to the people that bought the Friction polished ones. Hard lesson to learn. I have seen a few and they are not pretty. Wish I would have learned the CA finish sooner.
Take the time to learn . It might only take 5 to 10 minutes more per pen but the finish lasts years , not months.


----------



## dl351 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm fairly new to turning, but I agree that CA is a much better finish than the friction finish.  I do have a question though.  Am I doing the CA finish all wrong, because it takes a lot longer to do than the friction finish.  Do any of you guys use accelerator?  I find that I spend a lot of time waiting for the CA to dry between coats.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 21, 2010)

I learned the hard way, the only time I use fiction polish now is occassionally after CA but I have lost many potential customers to fiction polishes on about 80+ pens before CA


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've offered old pens to be returned for a renewed look with CA. May take a little time, but I believe it may pay off in the end.


----------



## Jack Stresing (Apr 25, 2010)

Interesting debate.  I attending a juried craft show last weekend and one of the penturners there insisted on no finish at all, he claimed it sold better than the CA finish.  He simply sanded to 12000 MM and maybe a bit of oil.  He wouldn't go into any detail, when pressed.  Trade secrets...  He did agree the friction polish was a no-go from the start, because of durability issues.

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## themartaman (Apr 27, 2010)

I always have a few without ca. There are still people who like the feel of wood not plastic.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Apr 28, 2010)

i really wish i had never heard of hut wax polish -_- i haven't done a CA finish yet but i will be moving up soon im using shellaxwax for now but i have seen CA and it looks amazing


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 28, 2010)

I've won 3 or 4 sets of HUT Perfect Pen Polish sticks as door prizes at various events. I've just used the last of them and must get more. Oh, no, I don't use them as a pen finish. I drill a hole in'em, insert a wick and use them as candles. I need to get more for the upcoming spring storm season.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  
I hadn't thought of HUT PPP sticks in years.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Caden_Hrabak said:


> i really wish i had never heard of hut wax polish -_- i haven't done a CA finish yet but i will be moving up soon im using shellaxwax for now but i have seen CA and it looks amazing


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 28, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> I've won 3 or 4 sets of HUT Perfect Pen Polish sticks as door prizes at various events. I've just used the last of them and must get more. Oh, no, I don't use them as a pen finish. I drill a hole in'em, insert a wick and use them as candles. I need to get more for the upcoming spring storm season.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> I hadn't thought of HUT PPP sticks in years.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


 

FINALLY! A use for dem nasty varmits! Thanks, Don! LOL


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the day that I gave up on all H.U.T. (you will make up your own meanings for the letters!) finishes, waxes, etc. was the day that I became an "advanced" wood turner! Some people swear by those products, most people I know swear AT those products.


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

I typically always use CA and quickset in lieu of BLO.  But Friction wax finish is preferred by customers.  So if i am making a bunch of 1 type of wood I always try to make a couple with the Friction finish for people that will prefer a less glassy finish.


----------

